# Hello - New Guy, From Canada



## Zeke_Freak (Jan 12, 2011)

Oppps.  I have been here for a few weeks already I think... but I forgot to say 'Hello'.

So, 'Hello!' 

I recently found this website while researching for an upcoming model build, the Airfix 1/24 JU87-B2 Stuka. I'm excited about this build as I've always wanted to do a big Stuka. It's one of the re-issued versions.

I used to build models like crazy as a kid. Mostly aircraft starships. But I haven't completed a model in 30 years. So I'm very out of practice. Over the last year or so I've been building my collection of tools supplies, and working on a few projects to get back in practice. Still I have so much to learn. I am an amateur... now just an older amateur.

Here's a picture of me as a kid in my favorite local model shop, called 'Roundel Hobbies'. It was only opened from the late 70's to the mid-late 80's. They used to hold model building contests, which I enjoyed building for. In the picture I had just won a draw for the model I was holding.








As for my recent model work, there is not much worth showing. There is one thing I am happy with. I was able to light up the engines of a model starship that's only 1.5 inches long. It's the starship Tantive IV, from Star Wars.












Leif


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

G'day Zeke, welcome to the family.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2011)

Well Freak, welcome to the club from a Kangaroo. Looking forward to seeing your build. You can get all the help and advice you will ever need from the blokes in here... Bill


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2011)

Belated hello Leif. Nice to see some more Canucks around here. Your story is very familiar. I have a similar pic (Polaroid!) in a box somehwhere of me as a teen with my winning model at a local contest.

Many of us around the forum, me included, had been out of the hobby for a long time and have jumped back in so you're not alone. Great place to share and learn. Looking forward to pics of your Mega-Stuka.


----------



## seesul (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard Zeke and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello again Leif, and welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## imalko (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Leif and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Zeke!!


----------



## Zeke_Freak (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you all! 

My Stuka books arrived yesterday, and today I am off on a sick day. So I will spend the day reading, hopefully decide on my build version, and maybe even start to get into my model build a bit, if I am feeling up to it.

Leif


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## magnu (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 13, 2011)

Cool setup on the engines, fiber optics?

Welcome aboard from someone who has seen two authentic Zekes flying together.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lief.


----------



## Zeke_Freak (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks all!



evangilder said:


> Cool setup on the engines, fiber optics?
> 
> Welcome aboard from someone who has seen two authentic Zekes flying together.



Thank you. Yes, fibre optics. The Tantive IV model I completed was really just a 'proof of concept'; a trial run. Originally I was planning to follow it up with a second same build, implimenting improvements. The overall plan was to eventually build a diorama using the ERTL Star Destroyer model, which will be chasing the small Tantive IV. Ala the opening scene from Star Wars. The scale is approximately 1/4222.

The really hard part was trying to get the 11 fibres through the tiny 'elbowed' hole I had drilled in the hull. I cut the engine block off, then drilled two #70 pilot holes into the hull from the bottom rear. Then I very carefully expanded the hole with a 1/16 drill bit, using my hand as the drill, so as not to damage the resin hull. The hole was almost as big as the hull was thick, in some places. The holes met in the middle, forming an 'elbow' that I had to get the fibre bundle through. 

At first I tried to fish a thin line through, then use it to pull the fibre bundle through. But the hole was barely big enough just for the 11 fibres. After many hours of trial error, I found a method that worked. Kind of a 'come along with me approach', where I fished a few fibres through, then inserted some more into the bundle where it entered the hole. Then by pulling the original fibres further along, they sort of brought the new fibres along with them.

After that it was just a matter of gluing the fibre ends into each of the 11 engine holes I drilled, then sliding the hull back along the fibre bundle. I then used some white glue to secure the fibres, engine hull. I then used green putty to mold a new section where the hull meets the engines; one that better represents the shape of the engine block on the actual film model.

It took me roughly two weeks, a few hours per day, but there were days I didn't touch it. Really tested my patience with small stuff.

Leif


----------



## evangilder (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn! That's way more patience than I have, but it looks cool, so my hat's off to you, Leif!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Leif and welcome to the family

Modelling in scale 1/bl**dy small, dude hats off !. I have enough trouble with the bigger scales !


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome onboard, although we have been on the ShillHuset thing for weeks now.

reg,

Ivan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cool, welcome aboard Zeke!


----------

